# Imprintables Eco-Print and Solutions Clear



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Alright it's time to "eat crow". I swore I would never use another product from Imprintables, but since talking with Scuba Steve about their products and him being honest unlike my past experience with Imprintables. I thought I would them another shot and man am I glad I did. 

I ordered some Solutions Clear from them and man this stuff feels "almost" like DTG printing as in the virtually no hand and it prints beautifully. 

Then I got some Eco-Print from them and did it ever come in handy. Our annual Fireman's Festival started yesterday evening and as most of you know everyone waits until the last minute to order, this includes firemen. They ordered a bunch of t-shirts starting Monday up until yesterday at 3:00 PM. I had plastisol transfers made up last year and still had quite a few left, but I ran out and so I said "Well let's put this Eco-Print to the test". So I needed 2 more transfers to complete the order, I printed onto the Eco-Print and wow it looks better than the plastisol transfers. Now it does have a "little more hand" than the plastisol does, but overall I am beyond pleased with it. I have not been able to "wash test" it, but the 2 I did was actually for a friend on the fire dept. so I told him he was my guienna pig. Also Scuba Steve says it holds up great to washing so I have no reason not to believe him. 


Anyways here's 3 pictures of them, 1 is Solutions Clear and the other 2 are Eco-Print.

So anyone who has a solvent printer, don't hesitate to order some of these products or PM Steve and he'll help you out. Also this may be just what Roland is needing to help boost their BN-20 printer that's about to hit the market.


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the post.. Shirts looks great.


----------



## KB Graphics (Feb 26, 2007)

What did you use for the mask. I always have a problem tring to lift the image off the liner on the eco print. It does print and wash great . Thanks


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I used clear mask that Roland sent me with some samples, which I haven't had time to try. It worked great, I believe it is the same mask as Imprintables sell, there's is called TTD Evolution Mask. I just start peeling a corner of the backing while making sure the Eco-Print is sticking to the mask.

One thing I should of mentioned that I didn't like/understand is that it's rolled with liner out and if you're not careful it could cause a head strike.


----------



## goallout (May 20, 2008)

Anyone with any experience with Eco-print fading noticably after multiple washes? It is most notable with black. We did some T-shirts for my sons baseball team and the black has faded considerably after about 20 washes.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Solutions Clear is printed in reverse and need no mask - leave a slight extended border to prevent bubbling. As for Eco Print - it is a thinner material and has a tendency to curl - you have to have a longer edge to the front or be subjected to headstrikes. You can PM me for some tips if needed, As for the mask - use their evolution mask which sticks to all of their products.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

goallout said:


> Anyone with any experience with Eco-print fading noticably after multiple washes? It is most notable with black. We did some T-shirts for my sons baseball team and the black has faded considerably after about 20 washes.


I haven't noticed any fading, I'm using Roland OEM inks and the shirts I have done still look like they did when I printed them.


----------



## goallout (May 20, 2008)

Hmmm....maybe it's an application error on our part. We've done probably 1,000 of these and none of them have lifted at all, but fading is an issue. We follow instructions for temp and time, peel hot and that's it. Do you vary at all from temp or time? Do you rehit for texture?


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

goallout said:


> Hmmm....maybe it's an application error on our part. We've done probably 1,000 of these and none of them have lifted at all, but fading is an issue. We follow instructions for temp and time, peel hot and that's it. Do you vary at all from temp or time? Do you rehit for texture?


What profile are you using for printing? Are you allowing at least 30 minutes before masking the print?


----------



## goallout (May 20, 2008)

Using Heat Transfer Material (PCM).....do not always wait before masking. We were told that wasn't necessary.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

goallout said:


> Using Heat Transfer Material (PCM).....do not always wait before masking. We were told that wasn't necessary.


Send me an email with the model of your printer and I can get you a better profile. You do need to wait at least 30 minutes prior to masking to allow the ink to gass out and dry so you do not have ink removed by the mask material. send me an email at steven[USER=108410]@Imprintables[/USER].com and I will get you a better profile.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes I forgot to mention that I use the profile that Steven sent me.


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

I need to do 5 shirts for a friends ball team and I would like to try this instead of layering 5 colors of easyweed like I did earlier.

So I need Eco-print and some mask, evolution?

Printing on my SP540i.


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

What!

$28.34 to ship 2 little tubes of vinyl and mask?

I dont think so.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

34Ford said:


> What!
> 
> $28.34 to ship 2 little tubes of vinyl and mask?
> 
> I dont think so.


Dennis - that must have been an error on the webpage for the shipping. It should not have been that much. Please let me know what you are looking to get and I will get the correct shipping setup for you.


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks Steve, but I immediately went over to Stahls and bought some materials.


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok, I am ready to try the Eco-print. How is the weeding around text?
Is it carrier anything like Easyweed as far as stickness?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

34Ford said:


> Ok, I am ready to try the Eco-print. How is the weeding around text?
> Is it carrier anything like Easyweed as far as stickness?


It takes a little trial and error, it's nothing like cut vinyl. There is no stickiness it's more like static cling.


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Be nice if you could use solvent ink on Easyweed.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh yes that would be very very very very very very very nice


----------



## Olperez1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Sorry to revisit this old post but have any of you tried anything other than Eco-Print for printable material that is as good if not better than Eco-Print? I love some of imprintables products but their customer service is bad, horrible at returning phone calls or providing receipts/invoices in a timely manner (Sorry Steve, just being honest). Is Stahls Express Print the same exact type of material just a different name? What other ones have you tried with great results for printable materials?

I already started buying from a local place on the Eco-Film (single color) with Specialty film brand (aka Therma Flex products), just looking if there is a similar/better option. Thanks guys.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Olperez1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Sorry to revisit this old post but have any of you tried anything other than Eco-Print for printable material that is as good if not better than Eco-Print? I love some of imprintables products but their customer service is bad, horrible at returning phone calls or providing receipts/invoices in a timely manner (Sorry Steve, just being honest). Is Stahls Express Print the same exact type of material just a different name? What other ones have you tried with great results for printable materials?
> 
> I already started buying from a local place on the Eco-Film (single color) with Specialty film brand (aka Therma Flex products), just looking if there is a similar/better option. Thanks guys.


Yes I now use Siser's ColorPrint instead of Eco-Print. I switched because Imprintable's shipping charges was ridiculous. Turns out I like ColorPrint a lot better than Eco-Print.


----------



## Olperez1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks, can you share some detail on why you like SISER now instead of Eco-Print? Any pros and cons?

Where do you buy it from?

Thanks again!


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Olperez1 said:


> Thanks, can you share some detail on why you like SISER now instead of Eco-Print? Any pros and cons?
> 
> Where do you buy it from?
> 
> Thanks again!


I get mine from here Siser Digital Print & Cut Materials


I like it better because it stretches better, weeds better and feels better.


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

I have great luck with Express Print.


----------



## Olperez1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Express print is the same exact thing as Eco-Film, just changed the name between suppliers. Express Print, for some reason is a lot more expensive for a 25 yard roll ($225 compared to Imprintables $175) at STahls though. I noticed that a lot of stuff at Stahls is expensive, but that's what happens when you got payroll and two warehouses to cover overhead on. 

I'm going to try Siser ColorPrint but that one is also $35 more for the same size roll. I will order a small one first just to try and compare to Eco-Print. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah but you'll get free shipping on the Siser for that big of order which is about 20.00 from Imprintables


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Olperez1 said:


> Express print is the same exact thing as Eco-Film, just changed the name between suppliers. Express Print, for some reason is a lot more expensive for a 25 yard roll ($225 compared to Imprintables $175) at STahls though. I noticed that a lot of stuff at Stahls is expensive, but that's what happens when you got payroll and two warehouses to cover overhead on.
> 
> I'm going to try Siser ColorPrint but that one is also $35 more for the same size roll. I will order a small one first just to try and compare to Eco-Print. Crossing my fingers.


Stahls' operates through an exclusive online discount for the Express Print product. When you add the 25y roll to the cart online it is $173.83. We also offer a discount for customer loyalty from 3-6% depending on volume. The loyalty discount starts at $1500 in annual volume which includes heat press purchases. 

Also, if you compare our prices across categories on heat transfer films you'll find that our prices are considerably less in most cases.


----------



## Kr8ve1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Anyone have wrinkling after washing a eco-print transfer? Any wash instructions to prevent this?


----------

